# Chaos daemon: Daemon prince wargear



## The-abominable-snowman (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, i am fairly new to chaos daemons and i need some help with my daemon prince

What are some of the best and most effective daemon prince setups for chaos daemons (not CSM)


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Woo, a proper Daemon player. Non of this chaos wanabe lark! Well as I fellow Daemon player and with DP's as my favourite model, I feel as though I should try and offer my sage advice. Ok, my preferred DP's (and this is by no means the right or wrong DP to use, it's simply what I like). I like to use Iron Hide, Mark of Nurgle and Noxious Touch. If the points are spare I'll stick in a Breath of Chaos (but I usually have a unit or 2 of Flamers so not always essential). I like this DP build as he's good, solid and tough, and can go up against other big beasties and wound them easily.

However you may wish to tailor your DP to suit the enemy you are facing. Another way of adding a bit of survivability to him would be to give him the Mark of Tzeentch instead, then whatever else you choose to add. If you want all out assault and visceral violence, Khorne is the god for you, and then add Unholy Might. 

If you're against fast moving armies, you may want to pay the extra for the wings so it's not a game of cat and mouse as you follow tanks around the field. 

Hope this gives you a couple of ideas. Ultimately everyone has their favoured builds I think. Just have a play around and use what you like.

All the best and have fun. If you have any pictures of your DP I'd to see them.

Here's my guy, and I'm working on the Nurgle DP currently.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

MoN and noxious touch, as the previous poster said. It'll only cost a tad over 100 points and the prince is a demon in close combat.

Heh.


----------



## The-abominable-snowman (Sep 2, 2011)

my current setup is

wings, mon, cloud of flies, noxious touch, unholy might and iron hide

total cost= 235

I think i will try what you guys said and go for a cheaper setup by dropping the iron hide and unholy strength

(PS) very nice paint work


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally my favourite is:

MoN, Iron Hide, Noxious Touch, Boon of Mutation, Cloud of Flies

I just DS quite close to multiple enemy units (so if I scatter I shouldn't die, but will hopefully end up close to at least one). Then I am hard to kill, can still dish out plenty of pain and can use boon in or out of combat.

Having said that I'll only use DPs as a last resort. I love GUO and soul grinders, but normally just take T3-4 units... I will occasionally pull a daemonzilla army out the bag though; my friends absolutely loathe me taking them though


----------



## Chaos40kAD (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the Tz prince, with MoT, Bolt, and Gaze for extra shooty goodness. I also like the Slaanesh prince, with MoS, Musk, Aura and Iron hide, pretty damn killy. And of course T/S's nurgle pwner prince build, always a classic. 

-Brett


----------

